# Renewal of dha eligibility letter for rn



## DUBAINURSING

I wish to know what to do if ones DHA ELIGIBILITY LETTER expires without getting a licence. Do I need to go through the whole tedious and long process?
I have written to DHA but have not received any response.
I still work with the old employer,my licence is valid under the same Regulatory body.
Thank you


----------



## Welsh_lady

You get 12 months to convert your eligibility letter to a license, if you don't then yes you need to reapply.

The process is slightly quicker second time around as the PSV/Dataflow is already done so you just upload the report rather than go through it again - all the fees have to be paid in full again though.


----------



## DUBAINURSING

Welsh_lady said:


> You get 12 months to convert your eligibility letter to a license, if you don't then yes you need to reapply.
> 
> The process is slightly quicker second time around as the PSV/Dataflow is already done so you just upload the report rather than go through it again - all the fees have to be paid in full again though.


Thank you for your response.what document do i submit to DHA.


----------



## joesan

iam a physiotherapist having DHA eligibility letter , i not yet get any job till now, how to renew may dha eligibilty letter,,,


----------



## secmay

joesan said:


> iam a physiotherapist having DHA eligibility letter , i not yet get any job till now, how to renew may dha eligibilty letter,,,


Hi! could you give me some advice on DHA exam license for physiotherapist?
Do you know any website with study materials or MCQ for exam prep.

thanks


----------



## kaycee08

I just want to seek help because I recently passed the DHA exam and was issued with eligibility letter. My problem is the nationality written in the eligibility letter is not correct. How can I fixed it. Thank you in advance


----------



## Febz

Hi,
how to apply re-eligibility letter if current DHA license got cancelled.

Please help


----------



## Enquiry2020

Good morning.

I just wanted to know what is the process of renewing the expired eligibility letter. What all documents need to be submitted.

Also, is it required to give the exam again or the result can also be attached to the new application?


----------



## Vivek rakhi

I want to knw dha eligibility letter canceled


----------

